
XTouchBar - develodom
https://github.com/DominikBucher12/XTouchBar
======
develodom
Hello,

last week, I create a tool for macOS/iOS/watchOS/iPadOS/omgOS developers who
use Xcode for better productivity. This is made for touchbar users who want to
improve their workflow and use shortcuts they were not able to find as well as
get to know some shortcuts they do not know about. Thank you for all feedback
and maybe your support :)

